# Got Jin?



## Sicwun88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Just wondering where's Jin?
Normally i wake early,to find some good information posted by Jin mostly every
Morning!
Just hope all is well & your in good health?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2020)

corona got his ass


----------



## German89 (Apr 5, 2020)

seems as he's taken a leave of absence


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> corona got his ass



Hopefully not!


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 5, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> corona got his ass



So it's just another STD?


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 5, 2020)

Seriously though ...

I am here and on TID a lot.  Got both boards configured to my East Coast USA time.  Jin also visits TID a lot.

Last seen here on UG  ........  Wednesday 04/01 @ 10:09pm
Last seen over on TID ........  Thursday    04/02 @  10:09am,  12 hrs later.

Nothing out of the ordinary in his most recent post on either board ... just stuff that fit in with the threads.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2020)

Jin's taking a bit of a break for now, focus on family for a while. He'll be back.


----------



## Jin (Apr 7, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Seriously though ...
> 
> I am here and on TID a lot.  Got both boards configured to my East Coast USA time.  Jin also visits TID a lot.
> 
> ...



Thanks to all those showing love. 

And to this crazy stalker guy. 

Everything is great here for the Jin clan.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2020)

****er goes missing for a few days and people are making threads about him. I go missing for months and get jackshit. Jelly.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Jin, where are you from in the Far East? And do you still live there or are you Stateside these days?


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> ****er goes missing for a few days and people are making threads about him. I go missing for months and get jackshit. Jelly.


Zilla I missed you but, I dont need to make a thread to prove my love for you


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Thanks to all those showing love.
> 
> And to this crazy stalker guy.
> 
> Everything is great here for the Jin clan.



Fauckin weirdo, eh?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Fauckin weirdo, eh?


 I can only imagine the dozens of PMs that accompanied this post. :32 (6):


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I can only imagine the dozens of PMs that accompanied this post. :32 (6):



Lets just say... We made a, 'raw deal'.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 7, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> ****er goes missing for a few days and people are making threads about him. I go missing for months and get jackshit. Jelly.



FWIW I got PMs asking where you were.


----------

